# Best compliment on your music



## Rodney Money (Jun 14, 2018)

I am the hardest critic concerning my own music, but let's have some positivity here. What's the best compliment you have ever received concerning your music either compositionally or performance?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 14, 2018)

"Your check's in the mail!"


----------



## JT (Jun 14, 2018)

The best compliment is when a stranger hears a sample of my music and buys it.

Also, the first time that an editor from a publishing company called and said they'd like to publish an arrangement I wrote, that made my day.


----------



## jmauz (Jun 14, 2018)

When the music sup approves the track and pays my invoice. Oh also when my quarterly ASCAP payment is bigger than the last one. 

Monetary gains aside, if I'm writing for a production (which is 99% of the time) then I'm trying to support the story. In that case if the music sup and/or director is happy then I'm happy.


----------



## AR (Jun 14, 2018)

Kids were running out of theaters and hummed and whistled my melody. That was the best compliment for me. 
One year later a composer ripped off my style in a sort of same comedy.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jun 14, 2018)

When @ism simply said "wow" to something I posted I decided not to quit music just yet.


----------



## lumcas (Jun 14, 2018)

Maybe not a compliment per se, but few years ago I went to my older daughter's music school evening/concert and to my surprise there was my name in the program booklet. A children choir performed two songs from a fairy tale movie I scored few years back. Totally unexpected, nobody at the concert knew I did those pieces, so rewarding...


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 14, 2018)

For me, it was some years ago (roughly 8 or 9).

I played a live gig with my former band, and a promoter/organizer was there listening to us. After the gig he came to us and said "Hey guys, I loved your gig, I loved your style. I have a concert next summer and you are perfect to play with Stratovarius".

That's how we ended up playing with Stratovarius and Van Canto.

Plus of course, in more recent times, everytime a client says "Wow, that is perfect" or "Exactly what I wanted!"


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 14, 2018)

My favourites where always from musos who had just played my music...no greater feeling apart from the obvious things in life, than knowing you can get through to hardened pros.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 14, 2018)

A blank page where there should be directors notes.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't really know. I don't pay attention to that very much. I'm also kinda leery about compliments. When I was in university, I used to get annoyed inside when someone made a compliment, because I'd think: well what would _you_ know? I find it funny now, but that's kinda how I felt. Maybe it's also just some weird way of compensating for an underlying imposter syndrome.

When something you did gets approved and used - that's a good feeling. But for me personally I think the biggest compliment is always one from my significant other, because she really "gets" me and knows when I was able to really be me.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 14, 2018)

Some lovely stories here!! I get little compliments every week or two in notes from the production team, but unfortunately they often seem to form the outsides of a hastily prepared sh*t sandwich! I can't think of anything quite as genuinely rewarding as some of the above examples like the school choir! One day perhaps...

More often I get...

parent: "I love that bit that goes..."

me: "um, actually that wasn't me..."

parent: "oh, well we all loved the bit when..."

me: "... also not me"

parent: "well we can't stop singing the theme tune!"

me: "ok I have to go now..."

---------

About a year and a half ago a senior producer said to me "Chris, we're really happy with your work. You deliver on time, you invoice on time and you don't give us any sh*t". He's not the most starry-eyed, prone to soliloquy sort of chap... so I was pretty happy with that.


----------



## JJP (Jun 14, 2018)

Musician: "This is the best chart of the day."

Me: "Well, there's not much to it."

Musician: "No, but what's there is right."


----------



## fixxer49 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> What's the best compliment you have ever received concerning your music either compositionally or performance?


X____________ (your signature here)


----------



## CT (Jun 14, 2018)

It was actually a complaint/compliment hybrid, but being asked to redo a cue without "the full Morricone treatment" that my first attempt offered was pretty gratifying.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 14, 2018)

My top five forms of compliments:

1. When I'm at a retirement or nursing home playing an old standard from the 40's or 50's, and I notice some of the people starting to well up with tears. There is no compliment nor music award on earth that has greater meaning than that.

2. When a compliment comes from a discerning critic of music.

3. When another musician rips off my material. They wouldn't do it if they didn't like it enough to put their name on it.

4. When someone finds and compliments me on a specific detail in a song -- a detail that gets lost in the music for most listeners.

5. When a radio DJ finishes playing a song, and adds in an unexpected, personal, positive comment over the air. Those comments invariably boosts album sales.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 14, 2018)

Never forget some guy I didn't know come up to me in the street and tell me I was amazing. That was the day after my first band's first gig. That was 28 years ago. Downhill ever since.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 14, 2018)

I played her a lovesong. She took off her clothes and kissed me deeply. And ..... .


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jun 14, 2018)

Over the last several months I've had a good number of buyers (from RF sites) message me and say that my music inspired them to create something completely new, or say that it directed their creativity in a certain way. I don't think I could ever get a better compliment than that.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 14, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> I played her a lovesong. She took off her clothes and kissed me deeply. And ..... .



I've had that. Turned out she just wanted me to stop singing.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 14, 2018)

chrisr said:


> I've had that. Turned out she just wanted me to stop singing.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 14, 2018)

On playing a piece of music to a competition judge he asked "are you classically trained" I took that as a compliment.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 14, 2018)

Still in the biz after 25 years? Best compliment I’ve ever gotten!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## tmhuud (Jun 14, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Still in the biz after 25 years? Best compliment I’ve ever gotten!


lol. yep.


----------



## Tice (Jun 14, 2018)

The best compliment is getting the job of working on somebody's project that they pour their heart and soul into, and they trust you with it.


----------



## Vischebaste (Jun 14, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> I played her a lovesong. She took off her clothes and kissed me deeply. And ..... .



Then you woke up?


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jun 14, 2018)

"May many women gobble your b%lls"

No kidding.

Probably not the _best_ comment ever, but certainly the most _outrageous_ and it had me and my wife in fits of hysterics.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 14, 2018)

Vischebaste said:


> Then you woke up?


Best dream ever ...


----------



## Sean J (Jun 14, 2018)

I usually get "This is absolutely genius. You absolutely have it man. You have it!!! *BUT...* you move from idea to idea too quickly."

I have fearless moments, but not enough to hit home runs yet. More climax, more arc, more feeling... let it loose. But I have too much fear and ego. How do I let those go? I'm already desperately poor so if that hasn't humbled me enough to just write it the way I want and believe I can actually do it, then what will? Until then, this compliment stuff can wait. Maybe the best compliment one can really get would be to be called "fearless"? But then by the time you get it, maybe you wouldn't care about getting compliments anyway...?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 14, 2018)

scoredfilms said:


> I usually get "This is absolutely genius. You absolutely have it man. You have it!!! *BUT...* you move from idea to idea too quickly."
> 
> I have fearless moments, but not enough to hit home runs yet. More climax, more arc, more feeling... let it loose. But I have too much fear and ego. How do I let those go? I'm already desperately poor so if that hasn't humbled me enough to just write it the way I want and believe I can actually do it, then what will? Until then, this compliment stuff can wait. Maybe the best compliment one can really get would be to be called "fearless"? But then by the time you get it, maybe you wouldn't care about getting compliments anyway...?



Ah, I see... you suffer from premature composition.....


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 14, 2018)

Whenever I wrote something for Metal Gear and it got approved.

Every time was a little dream coming true.

-DJ


----------



## Tice (Jun 14, 2018)

scoredfilms said:


> I usually get "This is absolutely genius. You absolutely have it man. You have it!!! *BUT...* you move from idea to idea too quickly."
> 
> I have fearless moments, but not enough to hit home runs yet. More climax, more arc, more feeling... let it loose. But I have too much fear and ego. How do I let those go? I'm already desperately poor so if that hasn't humbled me enough to just write it the way I want and believe I can actually do it, then what will? Until then, this compliment stuff can wait. Maybe the best compliment one can really get would be to be called "fearless"? But then by the time you get it, maybe you wouldn't care about getting compliments anyway...?



My 2 cents would be to embrace the fear. The solution doesn't come from finding a way to not have fear. It comes from finding a way to keep going even though you're terrified.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 14, 2018)

Sitting in a theater and realising people were crying. It was the first cue I'd written for the movie and I'd practically forgotten it was a moving scene.

Mind you, the acting was superb, the story had some weight (at that point anyway), and the director is an ace.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jun 14, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Sitting in a theater and realising people were crying. It was the first cue I'd written for the movie and I'd practically forgotten it was a moving scene.
> 
> Mind you, the acting was superb, the story had some weight (at that point anyway), and the director is an ace.



one curious here,what movie was that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## The Darris (Jun 14, 2018)

A friend of mine will message me every now and then and tell me he's listening to some of my music. Just the thought that someone finds what I write enjoyable is the biggest compliment. Sure, my dream one days is to be a working film composer because my love for music and film is up there for me. However, a lot of my original works were created in a way that was more for me than an audience. It's a sort of "therapy" for me and when that translates to someone else's daily listening playlist and they like it, words can't describe how awesome it feels. So yeah, that pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 14, 2018)

In the late 1980’s I worked for London Zoo, and was living in Camden. They were sensational years - there was a party nearly every night, and most of the people I worked with were students from Oz or New Zealand so my social life was off the scale. I was literally having so much fun it was borderline illegal.

But there is one night I will never forget - it was the night when I attneded a function at a big London venue with a load of people I worked with.

I had got a bit fed up with the party, and thought I’d nip out for some air for a bit. On my way out I noticed smaller empty function room, with a beautiful looking grand piano just sitting there begging to played. So drink in hand, I wandered in and started noodling on the piano.

About ten minutes later, a stunning young girl, (and I mean a ‘stop the traffic’ breathtakingly pretty girl) stuck her head in the room, and asked if I minded if she listened for a while. (Of course I didn’t mind !!!)

To my dismay, after ten minutes she wandered off, but I was thrilled when, a short while later, she reappeared with a bottle of red and two glasses, and promptly sat down right next to me on the piano stool.

Within ten minutes she was leaning against me, and not long after, was resting her head on my shoulder whilst I played. I can’t actually remember if we spoke much at all.

I should point out that I was by now extremely distracted, and today I could not tell you what I was playing to save my life.... but it must have been pretty good....



It’s now over thirty years later, and we have been married for 28 years, have three kids, one grandchild and two labradors (adopted).

And through all the ups and downs, there is one thing we have always had wherever we have lived, and that is some type of piano, sometimes acoustic, sometimes digital depending on our fortunes at the time..........but always with a double piano stool.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 14, 2018)

@mikeybabes is that really your website in your profile??


----------



## joed (Jun 14, 2018)

my dad told me he was proud of me.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 14, 2018)

chrisr said:


> @mikeybabes is that really your website in your profile??



I had to look, because I don’t have a website, and I think that Mr. Jack Daniels must have had something to do with putting that in my profile.

I run a business, and until recently I would have said that I have absolutely no aspirations to write music professionally - because at the wrong side of 50 and with a family to support- I’d have to wildly successful to match my current income - and I wouldn’t have a lot of years to build that career. So it’s likely to remain a hobby.

However, through someone I know - I have just had my first commission for an independent film, and it’s a very high end end project. I have a number of cues to provide - and I’m terribly excited by this, despite the fact that the length and timing of the raw video seems to shift every week. 

I have just finished my first cue for the film, and I’ll be posting it up for comments hopefully this weekend if I am happy with it by then.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 14, 2018)

I never had any compliment on my music. I'm a hobbyist, and people never bother listening anyway...


----------



## gregh (Jun 14, 2018)

audience applause always makes me feel good, other than that anyone liking anything I've made - I don't really distinguish that much between listeners, everyone's experience is good as far as listening goes, although I do like when people pick up something subtle. 

Academic research work was another thing altogether - for that the status of the commentator was really important


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 14, 2018)

The Darris said:


> A friend of mine will message me every now and then and tell me he's listening to some of my music. Just the thought that someone finds what I write enjoyable is the biggest compliment. Sure, my dream one days is to be a working film composer because my love for music and film is up there for me. However, a lot of my original works were created in a way that was more for me than an audience. It's a sort of "therapy" for me and when that translates to someone else's daily listening playlist and they like it, words can't describe how awesome it feels. So yeah, that pretty much sums it up for me.


I completely agree man. It's the best feeling when someone tells you how much they enjoy listening to your music. Someone made a comment on my upbeat cinematic piece that I never forgot: "I went shopping and listened to this. It took me half the time to finish shopping".


----------



## The Darris (Jun 14, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I completely agree man. It's the best feeling when someone tells you how much they enjoy listening to your music. Someone made a comment on my upbeat cinematic piece that I never forgot: "I went shopping and listened to this. It took me half the time to finish shopping".


I have a friend who teaches a yoga class and she uses one of my pieces for their warm up/meditation (I think.) I don't know anything about Yoga but she told me that her class loves that music so that's cool. My "sound" is far from the tradition orchestra stuff as I really do venture into the more atmospheric, yet still organic instrumentation sound.


----------



## The Darris (Jun 14, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> I never had any compliment on my music. I'm a hobbyist, and people never bother listening anyway...


It's a shame too. I know a few friends who have the same view. The funny thing is that they are insanely good at writing music and have a very unique sound. As much as I encourage anyone to share their music, I understand that it can be difficult to want to, especially in some of the online communities out here. Your comment reminded me just how much I really want to start a local composer meetup to simply talk about writing and share/hear works from local composers. It's not about competition, but more about growing and getting some solid criticism to help us achieve what we are striving for in our own work.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 14, 2018)

Here’s one that’s a real struggle. A film your called into spot is temp tracked with YOUR music. My ‘conflicting information’ thoughts were: I’m flattered that someone would take the time to do that but this music is so WRONG for THIS film.


----------



## storyteller (Jun 14, 2018)

For me, it was not words but rather a person's reaction to two songs. After my divorce ten years ago, I was driven deep into songwriting after a long hiatus. In fact, none of my friends knew anything about my "other life" as a songwriter or musician. All they knew was the present career path I was on which seemed very distant to a musicians career. I kept the music stuff close to my chest. One song was just a love song that represented hope for me. The other song was specifically written for my daughter. It was written about the first time I saw my then two-year-old girl after her mother moved out. From that day forward, I would always treat every day with her as "daddy-daughter dates." To this day, nothing has changed. At 12 years old, we always make time for concerts, dinners out, and movies.

Anyway... A neighbor one day dropped by to see how I was doing. I told him I had been writing songs. He wanted to hear them, so I obliged. I played him two of the many songs I had written. He said very little, but his eyes welled up with tears and he began sniffling and holding back man-tears. After he composed himself, he complimented the songs to no end, but it was the tears and red eyes that spoke the most to me. That was the greatest compliment I could ever have received since it would mean every bit of emotion I wanted to communicate was conveyed (and maybe because they knew me as well). I never marketed them or pitched them. To me, the reaction was enough that day.


----------



## storyteller (Jun 14, 2018)

_*...and to follow up on my previous post about the song written for my daughter...*_

Without telling her I wrote the song for her, I put that song on her iPod among her other favorite songs from artists like Taylor Swift and Selena Gomez. She always played that song on repeat. One day when she was around 4 or 5, I told her that Wonderland was a song I had written for her. She couldn't believe it because she still loved to play it on repeat. So, that was again another huge compliment. The song written for my daughter found heavy rotation among her favorite pop-artists.

So I suppose I should share the songs... These are the unmastered versions from those sessions.

Here is the one written for my daughter called *Wonderland*:



And here is the other love ballad I spoke about in the previous post. It is called *Ain't She Something*:


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 14, 2018)

Some really nice stories (and music) here.


----------



## Sean J (Jun 14, 2018)

Tice said:


> My 2 cents would be to embrace the fear. The solution doesn't come from finding a way to not have fear. It comes from finding a way to keep going even though you're terrified.



I agree. Knowing that it's human nature to resist anything hard, I make a point to finish, to plow, to face whatever and just do the work. I'm pretty good at that by now. But once I get to the finish line, I don't want to re-run the race. Revision work is where my best work comes from. But then I feel like I really meant to do v2 all along, and that I should be hitting a home-run on the first attempt. For whatever reason that's absolutely frustrating. Either way, the answer again is just to shut up and get back to work.

Don't mind me. I'm just mumbling out loud now. Still, I found this little dialog helpful to remind me of what I already knew all along and yet manage to keep forgetting.  Thanks!


----------



## Tice (Jun 14, 2018)

scoredfilms said:


> I agree. Knowing that it's human nature to resist anything hard, I make a point to finish, to plow, to face whatever and just do the work. I'm pretty good at that by now. But once I get to the finish line, I don't want to re-run the race. Revision work is where my best work comes from. But then I feel like I really meant to do v2 all along, and that I should be hitting a home-run on the first attempt. For whatever reason that's absolutely frustrating. Either way, the answer again is just to shut up and get back to work.
> 
> Don't mind me. I'm just mumbling out loud now. Still, I found this little dialog helpful to remind me of what I already knew all along and yet manage to keep forgetting.  Thanks!


So far, the best thing about talking to other composers, for me, is seeing how common these fears and mental habits are. Imposter syndrome everywhere. Somehow that makes me feel reassured.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 15, 2018)

storyteller said:


> So I suppose I should share the songs...



Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gregh (Jun 15, 2018)

Tice said:


> So far, the best thing about talking to other composers, for me, is seeing how common these fears and mental habits are. Imposter syndrome everywhere. Somehow that makes me feel reassured.


I used to think I had Imposter Syndrome ...turns out I was wrong.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 15, 2018)

"hmmm... ok... not too bad... for once..." (wife, very sarcastic)
"...but you were good in piano when you were young" (parents)
"which pedal did you use for this guitar sound ?" (friend)

That said, I once wrote music & foleys for an award-winning amateur short animation from WETA.

My moment of pride.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 15, 2018)

Talk is cheap. Press the "buy" button, or sign here _____


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jun 15, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> I am the hardest critic concerning my own music, but let's have some positivity here. What's the best compliment you have ever received concerning your music either compositionally or performance?



Actually the complement that meant the most to me was from my friend @Rodney Money regarding the third movement of my "Conical Brass Quintet."

So Rodney, what is the best compliment YOU have ever received?


----------



## robgb (Jun 15, 2018)

Getting laid?


----------



## robh (Jun 15, 2018)

"My dog likes your music."

Ok. Maybe not the best compliment I received, but certainly the most amusing!

Rob


----------



## Ninth Lion (Jun 15, 2018)

"Wow, this is really something."
"Maybe you'll be the next <insert name of famous film composer> some day!"

That was back in high school, some 10 years ago. And things have slowed down a lot since then, having to spend so much time on university and work. But it still gives me hope.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 15, 2018)

The best compliment is when someone *doesn't* say "Hey, that sounds like [fill in any name]!"


----------



## Ninth Lion (Jun 15, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The best compliment is when someone *doesn't* say "Hey, that sounds like [fill in any name]!"


Haha, good point. I don't think they meant it with those implications though.


----------



## Hywel (Jun 16, 2018)

"Hey, I've just dropped £1 into your cap, now move on to the next street..."


----------



## ptram (Jun 16, 2018)

"Oh, so you are the author of that sh**ty thing?"

Told after a music school essay, when I was fourteen and presented my first twelve-tone composition. This encourage me for the rest of my career.

Paolo


----------



## DMDComposer (Jun 16, 2018)

As I was performing my solo piano piece I noticed my page turner was crying. I noticed because her tears were falling directly on my hands/arms towards the end of my piece. She never said a word but she didn't have to. Still the best compliment I've ever received. 

Then again... she could've been crying because how bad it was? lmao


----------



## SBK (Jun 16, 2018)

"This is the most EPIC thing I have EVER heard"


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 16, 2018)

"This is gangster AF"

Took a while to understand who "AF" was...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 16, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The best compliment is when someone *doesn't* say "Hey, that sounds like [fill in any name]!"



But Nick, if that happens you might not get paid. Are you sure?


----------



## pbattersby (Jun 16, 2018)

The best compliment I received was from a friend who was surprised by the orchestral accompaniment I added to his song. He wrote:

_"WOW! WOW!WOW!"
_
He was expecting a drum track. I gave him a full orchestra.

When I posted that same song to a web site for song writers to review each other's music, I received the most creative comment:

_"This is a grandiosely visionary piece that is most demanding in all areas, performing, singing, production, orchestration, composition, and I applaud you for your courage and ability to execute it. A lovely listen, a profoundly profuse aural experience"
_
That guy had a way with words.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jun 16, 2018)

When I was 15 I was a bus boy at a University Cafeteria. They had a lobby with a nice Grand Piano. I would play it all the time in between shifts, or before/after work. 
I remember I was working on a piece one day and a student came up to me and said "Did you write that? I'm a composition student and I could never dream of writing anything like that." 
I had forgotten about that until this thread was created. Hard to believe that was 20 years ago. I've certainly wasted a lot of time feeling inferior and not believing in my talent. Maybe we should always write down things like this to help remind us. Or maybe it would just go to our heads?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 16, 2018)

mikeh-375 said:


> But Nick, if that happens you might not get paid. Are you sure?



Absolutely sure.

If it's a soundalike, okay, but otherwise they already have lots of people who sound like lots of people.

Without wanting to sound too lofty, my goal - I don't always succeed! - is always to bring my own point of view to whatever I do, whether it's music or anything else. And I've never encountered a project where that wasn't possible.

Of course that doesn't mean you ignore the requirements of the project, it means you have a personality.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 16, 2018)

A serious answer Nick and in fact I subscribed to the sentiment when in the thick of it...Mind you it didn't always work.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jun 16, 2018)

scoredfilms said:


> But then I feel like I really meant to do v2 all along, and that I should be hitting a home-run on the first attempt. For whatever reason that's absolutely frustrating. Either way, the answer again is just to shut up and get back to work.


I don't have much to show for my scattered artistic stirrings, but just remember that behind every great or pretty good work there's probably a lot of scraps and discards and second thoughts in the secret backstage workshop.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jun 16, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> When I was 15 I was a bus boy at a University Cafeteria. They had a lobby with a nice Grand Piano. I would play it all the time in between shifts, or before/after work.
> I remember I was working on a piece one day and a student came up to me and said "Did you write that? I'm a composition student and I could never dream of writing anything like that."
> I had forgotten about that until this thread was created. Hard to believe that was 20 years ago. I've certainly wasted a lot of time feeling inferior and not believing in my talent. Maybe we should always write down things like this to help remind us. Or maybe it would just go to our heads?


Well, you know, sometimes these things just happen. I'm confident you can surf the occurrence of music happening through you or with you being involved somehow or at least there at the time, without the perils (or delicious fantasies) of overly mythologizing yourself (if that is something you would like to avoid).

I'm sure you are aware that we are pretty much made of music and various combinations of four sigils, and some arbitrary mix of cultural influences and effluorescences.

If you can do easily what others find difficult or impossible, be careful not to undervalue that talent just because it comes easily to you.


----------



## SBK (Jun 17, 2018)

"00:35 a.m. and this music made me wake up omg" and a reply from another person "same"


----------



## Voider (Jun 17, 2018)

Not quite my music, but about my soundbank that I've created for Dune 2.
A customer wrote me a message. He said he had purchased a soundbank that focused only on pads with dozens of patches before - by a known sounddesigner, but I won't call names here - but that he still found the 7 pads in my soundbank more usable and better sounding. He added that he'd like to see another soundbank from me that only contains pads in the future.

That was really one of the best compliments I ever got for my work


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 17, 2018)

I find it very hard to pick one compliment which I would call the "best" one. Since your music and work gets showcased in different situations, they all have a special place in your life thats gets you motivated to keep working.

My following on soundcloud is very low, but particular 1 track on my page has so much more plays then the rest of my tracks, in fact, more than 10x. Everyday I see new plays and new likes, even tho the track is over 2 years old now. And the comments I got on that track is very nice and puts a smile on my face. Having people enjoying your work feels great, especially when you always listen to your music and finding "problems".

On a big tv-series, I assisted one of the three main composers. When sitting on a Skype meeting together with him and one of the other main composers, the other composer said that one of the new tracks (which was written by me) was very cool and got picked for one of the scenes. I was not in a position to say that it was written by me but it didn't matter since the composer I assisted looked at me (we were in the same room) and gave me a thumbs up. It was a compliment I will remember for a long time. In that stage of my career, it felt great.

And on the recent score I did, the director said; I'm very glad you are working on this one, your score improves the whole movie. That is always nice to hear, because the movie itself was very good already.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 19, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> Actually the complement that meant the most to me was from my friend @Rodney Money regarding the third movement of my "Conical Brass Quintet."
> 
> So Rodney, what is the best compliment YOU have ever received?


And I meant every word, my friend!

My best compliment I've received? I will share it tommorow.


----------

